
User forked UnrealEngine on GitHub and gave write and subscribed everyone ~100K - stedaniels
https://github.com/teardemon/UnrealEngine/commit/e3c33a1a72a1b1edffcd4680f2b49fed19d465f2
======
southclaw
I got an email about being added to this repo a few weeks ago, thought nothing
of it and just assumed it was a bug that I got subscribed to notifications.
This morning I got the same email, thought nothing of it again.

[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/45512231/ShareX/chrome_2...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/45512231/ShareX/chrome_2016-07-26_22-22-27.png)

Half an hour ago, an email drops in my GitHub folder and I see a couple of
comments appear on the page before exploding!

I'm still receiving emails as I write this... 100 so far!

The chaos ended when the user (teardemon) presumably deleted their account
(the repo and account are both 404s)

~~~
davidbarker
I'm still receiving emails, too, despite having unwatched the repo once they
started. Presumably there's a backlog of emails to send out?

~~~
southclaw
I assume so, comments sections probably aren't designed to handle the speed at
which messages were coming in. I saw many comments saying people had
unsubscribed and were still receiving notifications.

------
Null-Set
Screenshot of the chaos.

[http://imgur.com/a/yVjAM](http://imgur.com/a/yVjAM)

~~~
jlgaddis
Some men just want to watch the world burn.

------
Mathnerd314
Notice from Unreal:
[https://forums.unrealengine.com/showthread.php?118366](https://forums.unrealengine.com/showthread.php?118366)

Nobody has access anymore. The repo and the user (teardemon) are both gone.

------
stedaniels
404 note: You have to be logged in, and have previously been a member of the
UnrealEngine repo to see this and not get a 404... I think.

I also saw this a while ago as southclaw says. There were also a few other
repo's I got email notifications from Github about my having been
automatically subscribed. I figured the first of today was a copycat of the
one a while ago. I was surprised more people didn't do it then. The later ones
today also seemed to be copycats of the first one today.

Not sure how Github should solve this, but they _should_ solve this.

Edit (22:45 BST): It also now looks like teardemon has deleted his Github
account. [https://github.com/teardemon/](https://github.com/teardemon/) Best
to look at Null-Set's screenshot
[http://imgur.com/a/yVjAM](http://imgur.com/a/yVjAM)

------
captainmuon
I don't understand... when he forks the repository, why did everybody watching
the original one get set to watching the new repository? When I create a fork,
that doesn't happens.

~~~
mikecmpbll
because he changed the repo permissions to allow the UnrealEngine organisation
write access, and github automatically watches repos for you when you're
granted write access.

------
meticulo3366
And this is why my inbox blew up...

------
detaro
404

~~~
stedaniels
You have to be logged in, and have previously been a member of the
UnrealEngine repo... I think.

------
meticulo3366
and this is why my inbox blew up :(

